# buffered my first girl



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 13, 2011)

well I repotted a clone into my amended soiless, i buffered her like Nouvellechef advised me, now i'm gonna give her a couple of weeks to see what develops. If she looks good and happy, i'll repott a few more clones, I've got 3 18 gallon tubs of this soil mix, I looked at a couple of receipes and threw in what looked good, some stuff i left out, we'll see what happens, I'm ready to try something new, a blueberry or something like that.


----------



## Wetdog (May 16, 2011)

Well, what did you put in and what did you leave out?

Wet


----------



## lordhighlama (May 16, 2011)

did you use nc's mix?  I've been running it for a couple grows now and am currently on his newest recipe.  I just mixed a batch this weekend, only thing I left out was the cotten seed meal.  Just couldn't find it.  

All I know is if mixed correctly at the right ratio this stuff is rock solid.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 17, 2011)

ya i had a old receipe and i left out the blood meal, i substitued alfalfa. . the plant hasn't died or anything, its going to have to change the flavor of my smoke noticeably for me to do it again,kinda spendy on retirement pay.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 18, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Well, what did you put in and what did you leave out?
> 
> Wet



That's the big question!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 18, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> ya i had a old receipe and i left out the blood meal, i substitued alfalfa. . the plant hasn't died or anything, its going to have to change the flavor of my smoke noticeably for me to do it again,kinda spendy on retirement pay.


 
Yes the startup cost of the mix can be a bit steep, but if you buy in bulk and recycle your soil it becomes ridiculously cheap there after.  Good luck, hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Wetdog (May 18, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> ya i had a old receipe and i left out the blood meal, i substitued alfalfa. . the plant hasn't died or anything, its going to have to change the flavor of my smoke noticeably for me to do it again,kinda spendy on retirement pay.



I subbed alfalfa also, can't find soybean meal like I want. We have cottonseed meal, but I'm just not hot to try it.

I'm on retirement/disability also and this mix gets stupid cheap after the initial purchase of amendments.

Of course, I recycle it and seem to have better results with the recycled mix over the fresh. I feel it has a lot to do with the real slow release stuff just starting to break down and work good. Like the Azomite, kelp meal, greensand, rock phosphate and the like. Plus, the bennies and myco's are well established.

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef (May 18, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> I subbed alfalfa also, can't find soybean meal like I want. We have cottonseed meal, but I'm just not hot to try it.
> 
> I'm on retirement/disability also and this mix gets stupid cheap after the initial purchase of amendments.
> 
> ...



Best be finding that soybean. I am in luv with it now. Long long lasting nitrogen. Makes plants really lush with no negative burn quality or harshness. I have cycled alot of plants using the initial 50lb's I bought fir $15. The bag is now almost half gone :holysheep:  

Yes Skagit. The initial cost is more. But I bet you re-coup that cost real quick vs using any other bottled nutrient. We are lucky to have easy access here in WA to vast organic amendments, just a stones throw away. It's generally about a $1.10 per plant to cycle it for 16 weeks.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 19, 2011)

I had to get a bigger kids pool to mix in lol


----------



## nouvellechef (May 19, 2011)

The compost tumbler at Costco is perfect for small batches.


----------



## Wetdog (May 19, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> The compost tumbler at Costco is perfect for small batches.



I still want a cement mixer!  LOL  Trust me, I've been keeping an eye on the "I Wanna" (area buy, sell, trade, publication).

I am really looking for the soybean meal. What makes me crazy is so much of it is grown around here. My cousin has 10 acres+ growing for his beef cows and he's only 125 miles from me. I'd ask him, but he's a bit too straight. He might have some meal in his locality though.:hubba:  He does know I do organic veggies. 

Wet


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 19, 2011)

I finally got the epson salts from the farmers supply, i'd left it out, is regular soak your feet epson OK??


----------



## nouvellechef (May 20, 2011)

Yes. You can get it at any grocery store. I get it at Safeway. Haha. What's funny. Since I covered more bases with the mix all around. I actually forgot to put the Epsom in last batch. It was under the soybean bag. I had no Mag issues at all on 9 strain grow. But I def would add it. I still will. Just makes me feel better.


----------



## Wetdog (May 20, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I finally got the epson salts from the farmers supply, i'd left it out, is regular soak your feet epson OK??



Yes, and cheaper too.

For some reason, when it's labeled for plant use it's 2-3x more expensive, even though it's exactly the same stuff.:holysheep: 

I usually wait for a drugstore or whatever to have a BOGO on the old stock and snag it then.

Using the dolomite lime in the mix, I find I need very little Epsom Salts.

Wet


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 29, 2011)

My plants seem to love the mix, I started a thread elsewhere, I guess I should bring it here, it's my first all organic grow, and the girls got huge and healthy and ther're trying to outgrow the room, to the extent that I've got problems, mostly in my head lol.  I need to figure out a little supplimental nutes. I don't want to mess this up.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Novellechef, gonna get me some soybean today, I'm headed to La Conner crabbing, Dungeness and New yorks tonight, oh boy, anyway I drive right through Conway. Time to renew some old stuff and get it brewing. I'm real happy with the way the girls are looking, I've been thinking about takeing 1 dutch treat out for better management, hard to move in the room,  I can see how this is gonna get rediculosly CHEAP, lol, all I need for next grow is Soybean meal !!!  I got a  block of coco, and the 3 gallons of water you soak it in, I used a little guano in the water, anyway thank you for your help, nice to have recipe that works well without all the trial and error!! the girls have never looked happier,


----------

